# Paisleys baby



## Gary_and_Ash (Aug 9, 2013)

My goat Paisleys baby born Aug 4th!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Such a sweet face!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Love the blue eyes, she's just gorgeous!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Flashy baby! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe precious!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

How adorable!  Boy or girl?


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

very sweet baby


----------



## Gary_and_Ash (Aug 9, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> How adorable!  Boy or girl?


Boy


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Love the eyes!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

pretty!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

aaawwwweeeeee


----------

